

Google's wireless chief, Sacca, leaves to become angel investor - raghus
http://venturebeat.com/2007/12/12/googles-wireless-chief-sacca-leaves-to-become-angel-investor/

======
zach
Great to hear. It was kind of a shame that Chris was The Google Guy delivering
The Google Pitch at the first Startup School. That is, he seemed like a great
guy to get some advice from and hang out with, but he wasn't speaking so much
on his own thoughts during the session and he was quite predictably mobbed
with founders and wannabe founders outside of the hall. Glad to see he's
getting back into the nitty-gritty startup stuff again.

------
budu3
Look out for more Xooglers becoming angel investors.

~~~
pg
We know a bunch who are, and they make good investors. Their model for a
startup is Google.

------
mattmaroon
Chris is a good guy. I imagine that must be a little scary, leaving a high
paying job to go it alone, but I am sure he will do well.

~~~
zurla
yeah, millionaires who quit their jobs have it rough.

~~~
mattmaroon
Money is all relative. Quitting an awesome job is scary no matter what you
have in the bank, since life is about more than income.

------
davidw
I wonder what this means for Android, their wireless plans, etc...

